# Switzerland in september.?



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have broken throu`Lady p`s barrier.
With commitments we are bound to have our summer hols in August or early september.

Any sugestions for Switzerland as we have only passed thro`en route to Italy in teh past.

Any Ideas on weather in early september, need to book sites etc.

dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im off there Dave, late June / early July. I discovered this guide to the Interlaken area http://motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-101621-a-guide-to-interlaken-and-surroundings.html

There dont seem to be too many Aires or wild spots and campsites seem expensive but you may get ACSI rates in September.

Have no idea about the weather. I think it can be mixed. Its the Alps so you could get all sorts.

Ill let you know if the country is still in one piece when Ive finished with it and if its still worth going.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try Interlaken you wont be disappointed, try this you wont be disappointed, and to sit in the campsite at Interlaken west next to the river between the two lakes and watch the boats going by, while there are Golden Eagles hovering on thermals between the mountains is magical.

take plenty of drinking vouchers though it's bloody expensive, we went out and had a burger, we could have had a three course meal over here for the same price.. We decided to eat in after that!.

Plenty of chocolate box scenery though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Dave

There is an aire at Montreux - I think it has hook up.

Zermatt is worthy of a look to see the Matterhorn and the Gornergrat railway - expensive though.

We are returning to Italy on the 28th August (subject to dog, vans, domestic arguments etc) and are going via Besancon, Lake Geneva, Montreux and Zermatt. Weather should be pretty good.

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Another vote for Interlaken (though we prefer Camping Jungfrau up at Lauterbrunnen...expensive but a cracking site). Not stayed on it in decades, but seem to recall the lido site at Lucerne is nice as well.

Weather...well roll a dice. We've had good weather at that time of year. We've had constant rain for a week in Switzerland. Not in Switzerland, but in Austria we've had 6 feet of snow in early Sept...mercifully we weren't in the van, but it shattered the myth that other countries cope with snow better than us - it was early hence nobody had put their winter tyres on hence absolute chaos on a par with anything we get here.


----------

